
Show HN: NotePlan – Markdown task calendar and notes (Public Beta) - EduardMe
http://noteplan.co
======
EduardMe
We have finished the development of NotePlan with the help of our early
private beta users and are looking now for more feedback!

What is NotePlan? It is a calendar, which can be edited using markdown. Todos
or events marked as such will show up on the calendar. Beside the calendar you
can store other details in normal notes.

Would love to hear your feedback! Check out the landing page to get the Beta.

------
fubar682
Looks interesting, will give it a try.

